# Drop-Leash-Stay non-verbal



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't know what to call this, or how useful it is, but I taught Ruger what I call "Drop-Leash-Stay" yesterday. He's pretty good with it, considering he only learned it yesterday.

We will walk along, and without warning I'll drop the leash to the ground. He's supposed to stop in his tracks and stay while I keep walking ahead. I can walk a block and only when I recall him with "Come!" or slap the side of my leg will he come running to me.

I figure it would be useful if I need to drop the leash and check something out before I bring him into it. We use it for intersections (not busy) in my neighborhood where there's a blind spot that you can only see from the other side after you cross it.

See the video:
Ruger and his new Drop-Leash-Stay command - YouTube


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice obedient dog! How old? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice work! Cool he learned that in a day.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Ruger is 2 years 5 months old. I started out using the verbal command "Stay" which he already knew. Then I added dropping the leash and saying Stay. Then I stopped saying Stay and just dropped the leash.


----------



## sabledog3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very useful! I teach it to my horses too


----------



## Banshee5 (May 23, 2014)

I walk on a busy road with my dog and often wondered if I dropped the lead by accident what he would do on the road. So I started dropping it and he just stopped dead in his tracks without being told. Its great as the road is so busy at times


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

That is super useful! I would like to teach my dog that trick. Ruger is sharp!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

It's like the moving down only without the down. It's a good command. I use "wait" for that rather than stay which is what I use with the down. I tend to use wait for the standings because stay usually brings a sit or down after the fact and wait doesn't.


----------

